# new to me hs724



## critchy88 (Jan 4, 2014)

picked up a 4 year old hs724 for $1500, in great shape starts first pull and chews through snow like nobody's business.only issue was the chute cable was broken...pain in the ass but no big deal. cant be more than 30$? but every once in a while she gives me trouble...kinda like its not revving high enough and dies out easily. so i usually just let it idle for a bit and give it a few revs and it comes around pretty good. had a service a month ago and has new oil and plug. i took the air cleaner cover off and discovered snow dust inside, and im blaming it on that....are these thing suppose to have an air filter?


----------



## Rockproof (Jan 12, 2013)

The Honda HS Series blowers have no air cleaners. That said, the problem you describe sounds like it may be a slight carburation problem. If its not to much of an annoyance, let it be or try running some Seafoam through it. If the issue becomes problematic, and you are somewhat mechanically inclined, you may need a thorough carburetor cleaning...


----------



## critchy88 (Jan 4, 2014)

seems strange tho with no air cleaner...inside the cover has a bunch of snow dust in it, so the motor has to be sucking it in.


----------



## Rockproof (Jan 12, 2013)

Honda never put air cleaners in the blowers with the thought that when you are blowing snow, it wont be dusty. Not sure if an air cleaner affects performance in the winter. I guess you could try it. I personally have never heard of anyone with a Honda blower developing problems from snow ingestion into the carburetor though...I have heard of carburetor freezing (on certain model years) though under the right conditions. Maybe that's happening to yours? I am still sticking by my original theory...a carb cleaning and you will never see the problems again


----------



## Thump_rrr (Dec 22, 2013)

Does it have an anti icing kit on it?

You can tell because when you look to the left of the valve cover you won't be able to see the fins on the cylinder.

If you can see the fins it doesn't have an anti icing kit.


----------



## critchy88 (Jan 4, 2014)

It does I belive... almost like a rubber jacket around the head....picked up a shopvac foam filter ill see if it helps..just put a piece over the inlet hole...if it dont o well..2 bucks wasted


----------



## critchy88 (Jan 4, 2014)

the shop vac filter seems to be working...didnt have any issue at all today worked like a champ....only down fall is the handlebars are so low it kills my back.


----------



## Rockproof (Jan 12, 2013)

Good to hear critchy88. I still say if you have the knowhow, give the carb a cleaning. If an air filter is fixing a poor running condition, it may be that it is restricting airflow just enough to "richen" the fuel/air mixture. Similar to people who state their blowers only run "at half choke", "at full choke", etc...choking restricts airflow and compensates for a carburetor blockage that is causing a lean running condition. If this is the case, you may not be getting the full performance out of the GX200 motor in that blower...Just my $.02....


----------



## critchy88 (Jan 4, 2014)

once winter is over im going to do a tear down and complete service and cleaning....i have no idea what was done by the previous owner, so ill clean everyuthing, new fluids and grease everything possible...i have no complaints today...but i did see some crap floating in the gas tank...do these have a fuel filter?


----------



## Rockproof (Jan 12, 2013)

Not a filter but a screen in the tank and a sediment bowl at the fuel shutoff. Neither of these prevent fowling from gas gone bad though. This is most likely what happened with yours through the previous owner. Not enough to cause an outright "won't run" condition but enough to restrict fuel flow through one of the jets from varnish...There are some tiny jet holes in those carbs....When you do your teardown, make sure you remove your high speed jet and emulsion tube. Clean/poke the holes out on the emulsion tube with a small wire (I usually just clip 1 wire off of a wire brush to run through the holes).


----------



## critchy88 (Jan 4, 2014)

thats the same way i clean the carb on the old bike...works pretty good...then i let em soak in carb cleaner ( spray kind not pour in tank stuff) for a while and go through everything with compressed air.this is what i did with the filter...this stuff has no restricion..but it keeps the snow out..you can see the water spots from whats been in there.


----------



## Rockproof (Jan 12, 2013)

Cool. I use a heated ultrasonic cleaner filled with Simple Green. Works awesome and my carbs come out looking and running like new after a half hour or so...

If you haven't done one yet, the Honda carbs are very simple to break down and clean. If I didn't do the ultrasonic cleaning, I could probably do a complete teardown, cleaning (with spray cleaner) and rebuild in 1/2 hour (includes removing and re-installing the carb from the machine)...you may want to give it a shot on a rainy day this winter. I would bet afterward that 724 runs like a top. Below is a picture of the intake on mine...you can see just as "holey' as yours but runs like a race horse...all the time


----------



## critchy88 (Jan 4, 2014)

what socket do i need to get the plug out? i cant find anything in my arsenal to go on there.


----------



## Rockproof (Jan 12, 2013)

The spark plug?


----------



## critchy88 (Jan 4, 2014)

ya i might have to haul out the big socket set to find something..all my plug sockets wont work.


----------



## Rockproof (Jan 12, 2013)

Yea, I just use my standard deep sockets...13/16 should do the trick for ya.


----------

